# Help! Calf won't stand up



## prairie (Jul 27, 2002)

I have 2 - 7 month old holstein calves. The heifer won't stand up. She appears to want to and will attempt but doesn't seem to have the strength in her legs. I've tried helping her but I can't get her up. The other calf seems fine, he's moving around eating, drinking etc.

I think she was chewing her cud when I first opened the barn door. I offered her some warm water with ketamalt in it and she seemed interested and even took a little but it looked like she wasn't comfortable drinking laying down.

I don't know what to do!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Might give info on what she is eating etc.


----------



## prairie (Jul 27, 2002)

I read cjb's thread in this forum which was helpful. Sorry I posted before searching, I hate it when people do that. I was feeling a sense of urgency. I'm thinking she might have injured her foot/ankle/leg on the frozen manure in the shed. 

They are both eating hay and I give the a ration of grain in the evenings. I haven't tried offering her any feed this morning but I'll go do that. I'll also turn her every so often as was suggested in cjb's thread.

If she's still down when dh gets home from work, we might try to get her on her feet.

Any other suggestions welcome! I'm new to raising calves.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Make it a little uncomfortable to lay down. Stand behind her and yell (not scream) hup, hup while nudging/pushing her forward. Sort of rock her a bit while saying hup, hup. If she tries to get up, hold her steady from behind or beside so she doesn't fall.

Is she halter trained? If so, put a halter on her and if she doesn't get up by pushing from behind (but she tries to) - gently hold pressure to the halter (not pulling or yanking) while some one pushes.

If she's sprained/twisted her ankle - she might just have to move around a bit before it gets too stiff. Keep hay in front of her to eat, too.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

How is she?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Is she better now?


----------

